# does anyone on here live in a mobile home park?



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

I'm interested in moving from Ireland to Spain for maybe 6 months in the year
a mobile looks a good cost effective option without the hassel of buying bricks and morter,

I'm thinking of the Malaga area does anyone have any expirence of mobile homes
both new and resales? and the parks

cheers:clap2:


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

paul44 said:


> I'm interested in moving from Ireland to Spain for maybe 6 months in the year
> a mobile looks a good cost effective option without the hassel of buying bricks and morter,
> 
> I'm thinking of the Malaga area does anyone have any expirence of mobile homes
> ...



I cannot help with your question, however I have a question for you if I may.

What does one do about water e.g. Shower, bath and general hygiene ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> I cannot help with your question, however I have a question for you if I may.
> 
> What does one do about water e.g. Shower, bath and general hygiene ?



Alot of these mobile homes these days have "the works" in em Dave. They're "plugged in" to the water and electricity systems!!! 

I think there's a site in between Alhaurin El Grande and Alhaurin de la Torre, maybe google it and see if no one comes back with any recommendations???

Jo


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hiya .... I have just googled mobile home parks in marbella and malaga and quite a few came up ......

any YES gone are the days of horse and cart type caravans Dave! they even have beds in them now too ! :tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hiya .... I have just googled mobile home parks in marbella and malaga and quite a few came up ......
> 
> any YES gone are the days of horse and cart type caravans Dave! they even have beds in them now too ! :tongue::tongue::tongue:



Beds, whats this bed thingy about then ?:lol:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Beds, whats this bed thingy about then ?:lol:


its what we use nowadays instead of straw LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> its what we use nowadays instead of straw LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


My OH wants to know if they have Dishwashers, very important apparently..


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> My OH wants to know if they have Dishwashers, very important apparently..


Of course ... they are called HUSBANDS !!!! :clap2:


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

Went on holiday to Estartit many moons ago and stayed in a mobile home. Got to say we had a blast and the mobile homes were as good as some apts I have since been in.

Not sure what the park is like now a days though.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

as u all no im mr ebay i was intrested in this one myself until the old problems i had recently. this one is around the corner from u jojo have a look mate it may be what you are looking for its in the area u asked for anyway.ebay item number 150344232663 you wont find a better one for that money its pennies really and the park is very nice indeed


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

paul44 said:


> I'm interested in moving from Ireland to Spain for maybe 6 months in the year
> a mobile looks a good cost effective option without the hassel of buying bricks and morter,
> 
> I'm thinking of the Malaga area does anyone have any expirence of mobile homes
> ...



ebay item number 
150344232663 

and im nothing to do with any sale its a guy who now lives in oz


----------



## dougie6649 (May 28, 2009)

*Mobile home*



paul44 said:


> I'm interested in moving from Ireland to Spain for maybe 6 months in the year
> a mobile looks a good cost effective option without the hassel of buying bricks and morter,
> 
> I'm thinking of the Malaga area does anyone have any expirence of mobile homes
> ...


Hello dap2
My partner and I live a mobile home in Benidorm but are moving to a new english owned mobile home village in Murcia. We have a friend who is moving her mobile from here to Malaga and there are some mobile homes for resale here which could be moved to wherever you like! One of them belongs to a very famous english star. Resale prices range from £25,000 to 75,000 resale and 40 to 80,000 new. Costs of transport to your site range from £1000 to 3000
Because of the economic climate, a mobile home is a very good buy at the moment. We know a lot of parks too!
I can give you details if you like.
Terry


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I just wanna find out who the Very Famous English Star is. Does that put the price up?!?!!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Or it could just be a case of Chinese whispers... we had a very similar case here. It was very very funny and quite unbelievable how far the rumour actually got. Someone had put in an offer for a property who was an amateur rock musician with the corresponding looks and so got nicknamed the rolling stone as English names can be difficult for people here to pronounce. the next thing was a mate of mine who played with an Orense based rock band at the time phoned me to see if I knew which one of the rolling stones had bought an old manor here... three weeks later another mate of mine who is a journalist for "La Voz de Galicia" came to interview my boss hoping to get the scoop of his career as being the journalist to discover Keith Richard's Galician hideaway! It was very funny and it took a lot of convincing people that it wasn't true!!


----------



## dougie6649 (May 28, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> I just wanna find out who the Very Famous English Star is. Does that put the price up?!?!!!
> 
> Tallulah.x


No it doesn't but it makes it desireable to some!
Its Ricky Tomlinson


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dougie6649 said:


> No it doesn't but it makes it desireable to some!
> Its Ricky Tomlinson


Oh dear!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

dougie6649 said:


> No it doesn't but it makes it desireable to some!
> Its Ricky Tomlinson


Errrrr...whose he?:behindsofa:


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Chica said:


> Errrrr...whose he?:behindsofa:


he started off in brookside and ended playing jim royle in the royle family
he's also a very funny stand up act 
i have seen him in benidorm on more than one occasion yes he does have a mobile home for deff there. but the last time we was there he was on about buying a property if he did or not im unsure.
hope this helps you put a face to him


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Should be able to snap up a bargain then!!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Aaaaaah yes. Thank you. He's the dad in the Royles. He was also in something else recently but I can't remember. Nothing to do with age I might add!!!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

dougie6649 said:


> Its Ricky Tomlinson


Ricky Tomlinson my ass!


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

dougie6649 said:


> Hello dap2
> My partner and I live a mobile home in Benidorm but are moving to a new english owned mobile home village in Murcia. We have a friend who is moving her mobile from here to Malaga and there are some mobile homes for resale here which could be moved to wherever you like! One of them belongs to a very famous english star. Resale prices range from £25,000 to 75,000 resale and 40 to 80,000 new. Costs of transport to your site range from £1000 to 3000
> Because of the economic climate, a mobile home is a very good buy at the moment. We know a lot of parks too!
> I can give you details if you like.
> Terry


Would be very interested in knowing the parks and if they also have web sites too
thanks


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> ebay item number
> 150344232663
> 
> and im nothing to do with any sale its a guy who now lives in oz


The site owners currently charge 350 Euros per month site fees, this includes water, use of the swimming pools, gardening, maintenance of common parts, security etc. The site also incorporates a seperate facility for camping and touring caravans, they even rent out their own permanently erected Bedoiun style tents.

The park home/luxury caravan looks very nice from the photos, fully furnished with free standing furniture, private garden, parking and lots of decking. It has 5 years of a 10 years contract left but the new owner will be granted a new 10 years contact. At the end of the first 10 years the contract is renewable at the discretion of the site owners.

The site has a shop, bar, entertainment etc, there appears to be a hell of a lot going on there, far too much for my liking. If it was an owners only residential park with security of tenure, I might even have been interested myself. But not in a glorified Butlins with ever increasing site fees. 

So £40,000 up front and say, another £40,000 in site fees over the next 10 years, for something that will, no doubt, depreciate in both condition and value, and then you may not be granted an extension to your contract. Too much of a risk for me, I would worry myself to death as the end of the contract drew near.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

Hi,

Be very carefull which site you go on and always read the small print. If you are going on a static home park consider the following.

I spent a year designing and researching these parks and I can tell you from that experience that they will screw you for every penny, there are charges to enter the sites, charges to get the home from the front gate to the pitch, charges for postioning and connecting the services, charges for the ground rent and and anything else they can think of.

Often I heard of people being told to leave sites for no apparent reason and being told take the van with them , ofcourse they mostly have no place to move them to and are offered a fraction of the actual value of the van. If they move the van to another site they would often charge upwards of 500 euro to move the van to the front gate for collection and then be charged again for leaving the pitch.

Lots of these parks actually become a sort of a refugee camp for poor people who can initially afford to go on to the site and then cant afford to move away because of the charges.

Be carefull read the small print and speak to some of the poorer looking families on these sites before you go parting with your hard earned. The site I was working for never got up and running but I can tell you all they were looking to do was sell you a pitch or a van or both and then clobber the punters with huge charges.

You may also find they will restrict your water and electricity supply if you are using more than they like, the electric will also be limited to the number of amps you can pull before the fuse goes.

They will also restrict and possibly charge you more money if you start building decking etc around yor van.

If you are made of money then no probs but dont go thinking its a cheap option.

I cant say they are all the same because I didnt check them all out but there are a few along the coast that I did.

To be honest I cant see whats wrong with renting a house or apartment short term but then again thats just me and suits my circumstances.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

deanhankin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Be very carefull which site you go on and always read the small print. If you are going on a static home park consider the following.
> 
> ...



They will also tell you to move the van if they deem it to be too old just to sell you a new van and clobber you with a load of the charges mentioned above


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

deanhankin said:


> They will also tell you to move the van if they deem it to be too old just to sell you a new van and clobber you with a load of the charges mentioned above


I looked into this a few years ago and agree with what you say. Folk who can't really afford to buy in Spain see this type of purchase as 'their way in'. If you can't afford to buy, consider renting, if everything then goes wrong you will not have lost thousands of pounds/euros on a depreciating liability.

It's a real shame, because these parks work fine in the UK, the site fees are far less and most have long leases, with absolute security of tenure. I would far rather buy on a complex with rates/community charges etc, at say 150 euros per month than pay 350 euros per month in site fees. The saved 200 euros per month could be utilised to fund a small mortgage on top of what the caravan/park home would have cost you.


----------



## milton43 (Oct 20, 2008)

try costa differance or lasy days in spain


----------



## jandjlin (Apr 15, 2009)

*holiday home in spain*



paul44 said:


> I'm interested in moving from Ireland to Spain for maybe 6 months in the year
> a mobile looks a good cost effective option without the hassel of buying bricks and morter,
> 
> I'm thinking of the Malaga area does anyone have any expirence of mobile homes
> ...


i have lived in a English mobile home near malaga for 28months ,i also have my home in the uk and return about every 2 or 3 months..if you like hot weather this is the place ..a newish site ,but very quiete,nice pool,all english that go back and forth.however may be for sale soon as buying a house near seafront..


----------

